# I need help figuring out my Nigerian Dwarf doe



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

This is Sophia (photo links below), she is really swollen but I have no idea exactly when she was bred. Can someone look at the pictures and tell me what you think?

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

She's pregnant alright! Could you get a shot of her udder? She looks like she may have dropped, if her udder is growing could be any day, my guess is a few days away, but that's just a guess!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can definitely say she should give birth in less than a month.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...^^ not long now


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I will check her udder and will post pictures tomorrow, its dark now. She is eating like normal, so kidding is not eminent I would think.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Rofl - just looked at your pics again, love how at the bottom you can send a Christmas card out with those pooch shots


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

I used photobucket to be able to get a link to include here. I guess their marketing department need to upload their valentine's day cards :thinking:


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

The one thing I've noticed is her breathing being faster than usual. And makes some weird humming moises.


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Well, still nothing here....... I wish she'd hurry up  I check on her several times a day with the anticipation of the arrival of her new babies.... Anyone else going through the same thing?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh I will be in about 3 weeks. My goats were all pasture bred so I have no sure idea of their due dates! I'm so excited, I will probably sleep in the barn for a few nights when they are close, crazy, eh?

You no, when you stop checking it will happen!


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, she finally ad her babies and to my surprise, they are not 100% Nigerian Dwarfs (like they were supposed to). We had her in a pen with a ND buck and thought she got pregnant then. My husband had to fix the pen and moved her with the 2 bucks (one of them a Nubian). Well, I guess it didn't take the first time and we somehow missed her being in heat, so I think she got pregnant by both. I will post pictures soon. 2 look just like Neo (the Nubian), long frosted ears and long legs, almost as long as hers and the doe looks just like a ND. 
She went into labor yesterday about 2 pm, we kept checking on her every 30 minutes. The last check was at 10 pm and by then she had all 3. Wow, had I known she was having Nubian babies, I would not have left her side. The are so huge.


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Here are some pictures of Sophia's babies. She is an excellent mother. I also proud of her!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, look at those blue eyes!!! They're just absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful babies - gotta love the little black and white one with those ears


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

wow those are big babies for a n d. I bet you will have to supplement them.


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone, yes, the 2 bucks are huge and I don't mind supplementing if needed. I love these babies :drool:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow what a surprise, can't believe those 3 fit in there!
Congrats!!


----------



## mmullins1 (Jan 25, 2016)

I agree Redbarngoatfarm, hard to believe they all fit inside her. I often made fun of the way she looked, like a tick. Poor baby now I know why! :applaud:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...congratulations!!!!!!! They're adorable!!


----------

